# My new Regina Canada city photo blog



## Migs (Jun 15, 2008)

Opinions wanted, i'd love to hear what the true professionals of photography think I can do better.  Thanks in advance!!!

http://reginainpictures.blogspot.com


----------



## Migs (Jun 17, 2008)

critiques would be much appreciated.:hail:


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 17, 2008)

Looks pretty good.  

I'd perhaps like to see some copy/text to go along with the photos.  It's nice that they are all labeled as to what they are showing...but a viewer might like more information.  Perhaps some historical tidbits or even personal memories etc.


----------



## Migs (Jul 2, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> Looks pretty good.
> 
> I'd perhaps like to see some copy/text to go along with the photos. It's nice that they are all labeled as to what they are showing...but a viewer might like more information. Perhaps some historical tidbits or even personal memories etc.


Thats a great idea.  I'll try to incorporate more 'info' along with the pics I post.

Cheers


----------



## Migs (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey all, thanks alot of checking out my blog, feel free to spread the word.  Have a great rest of the week.

Cheers!


----------

